# Barefoot Condos ...........



## susieq (Nov 6, 2005)

Looking for an exchange there for July/August 2007. Has anyone stayed there that is willing to share their experiences? Is the weather generally good that time of year? We'd like to see Mt. Rushmore, and a few other things in the area. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!  ~ Sue


----------



## Topeka Tom (Nov 6, 2005)

*How about a review??*

The latest review is from fall 2003.  If anyone has been there more recently, how about writing a review?

Susieq, the review database is a membership benefit.


----------



## susieq (Nov 9, 2005)

Thank you so much for your compassion and understanding. I have checked out reviews through RCI.
However I'm more interested in the weather at that time of year ~ something that's usually not included in a review. I was hoping that maybe on these boards I might find someone who had been there during that time, and might be willing to share some information.


----------



## EvelynK72 (Nov 9, 2005)

susieq said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for your compassion and understanding. I have checked out reviews through RCI.
> However I'm more interested in the weather at that time of year ~ something that's usually not included in a review. I was hoping that maybe on these boards I might find someone who had been there during that time, and might be willing to share some information.



susieq

In your OP, you asked "Has anyone stayed there that is willing to share their experiences?" I think Topeka Tom was just informing you that if you become a member of TUG, you can have access to the resort database where TUG members post their experiences at various resorts.  This is a separate review database from the one on the RCI Community.  People who are new to TUG may not know about this invaluable resource available to them upon paying for TUG membership.

In addition, he also points out that the last review for this resort is from 2003 and was placing a general request to TUG members for any updates over the last 2 years. I think he was trying to help get more information for you. 

Hope you get the information you are looking for.

Evelyn


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Topeka Tom was just trying to be helpful*

He was asking for reviews for your benefit.  Hopefully, someone who has been to Barefoot Condos will post a more recent review for you.  TUG reviews are very helpful because the members here really know their stuff.


----------



## klisow (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow, you must not be familiar with the benefits of TUG.  

First, Topeka Tom offers some excellent, helpful responses through the BBS posts.  As stated previously, he was soliciting other TUG members to write a more recent review to HELP YOU!    

 In addition, if you pay the TUG dues, you will find a ton of information that is not available to non-members.  I have found the reviews and ratings invaluable when booking resorts.  I rarely read RCI reviews because TUG reviews are much more detailed and offer much better, unbiased information.


----------



## retailman (Nov 14, 2005)

*Barefoot Condo*

My wife were ther the end of August this year and thought the resort was 
very nice. We were lucky enough to have bought a last call the week before
we left. I went to SD when I was 12 years old with my family and loved
Deadwood, Buffalo, Mt Rushmore and Custer State Park.

The only problem  at the resort was our unit did not have airconditioning.
Roughly half the units do not have air. There was also a lounge chair in the
unit that should have been replaced due to wear.

Beautiful view to wake up to each morning.


----------



## susieq (Nov 15, 2005)

Thank you so much for your reply!! This is what I was looking for ~ so the weather was warm the end of August?? We do plan to visit Mt. Rushmore, and Custer State Park. From what I've seen on the net, it is such beautiful country, can't wait to go. Your comments on the unit were helpful too, again ~ thanks!!


----------



## Deb from NC (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Susie,
We went to S Dakota in early September and had a wonderful time.
(We didn't stay in a timeshare, though, we stayed at Custer State Park.)
The weather was beautiful...most days were sunny and in the upper
70's.  We visited Badlands, Mt Rushmore, Wind Cave, Devil's Tower
and Deadwood..busy week!  I can't wait to go back someday.  Have
a great time!
Deb from NC


----------



## retailman (Nov 16, 2005)

there is a bus tour company that is all day long. It was like 53.00 per person
but well worth it. We did have to get up early and drive back to Rapid City
to get picked up. We went to Mt Rushmore and saw tons of buffalo at
Custers State Park. We also had lunch there. Since I did not have to do all
the extra driving was a extra bonus.


----------



## susieq (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks Deb & retailman,
You guys are great ~ I'm really lookin' forward to the trip even more now ~ sounds great!! I've done a lot of research on the web, gotten travel info. from the state ~ but nothing's as helpful as the input from people who have visited the area during the timeframe we're lookin' at. Really appreciate your help!! Thanks!! 
                                                                                              Sue


----------



## Topeka Tom (Dec 10, 2005)

*Claim!*

There's a term in bridge, "Claim," where you claim the rest of the tricks.  If someone doesn't see why, you can explain.

I claim.  If anyone doesn't see why, I can explain.


----------



## riverdees05 (Dec 10, 2005)

Retailman said, "The only problem at the resort was our unit did not have airconditioning. Roughly half the units do not have air."  Do you know which 1/2 has air, by number or something?


----------



## susieq (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all for your help. Have confirmed a unit there last week for August 2007 (week after bike week.)  Thanks for the input. Can't wait.......


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 18, 2006)

The 66th Annual Black Hills Motorcycle Rally -Annual Sturgis Rally, Sturgis, SD
August 7th - 13th, 2006  

You might want to take this into consideration when making your plans.  A busy time with a lot of people.  Could be a plus or a minus for you.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Feb 18, 2006)

I know you've already made your exchange, but here's a little more information.  Our son went to the Badlands last year with his Scout troop during the third week of June.  The weather during the day was warm - definitely didn't need a jacket.  However, at night, most of the boys were cold.  They were tenting it, and brought only a light, fleece sleeping back.  If they had to do it again, they would have packed much warmer clothes for the night.  Just a bit of a warning about the weather at night.

A few years ago, I had tried, for a long time, to exchange in to this resort during the summer months using an Embassy Grand Beach.  I never saw anything pop up.  I'm glad you're able to make this exchange.  You'll have no problem finding enough to do for a week.

Also, if you're able to, could you take a few digital photos of the timeshare and submit them to TUG?  It would be wonderful to have more info about this resort online.


----------



## susieq (Feb 19, 2006)

Certainly will take pictures ...... we've tried for this exchange for a few years now, and we're so excited that we finally got it. We're not going 'till 2007, August 11 - 18, I put the unit on hold & went into the Sturgis web site to make sure when bike week was, we're going the week after ~ thank goodness. Been checking out a lot on the net, & there really is so much to do. Really excited already ~ will be sure to check back after we've come home. Again, thanks for the info.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 19, 2006)

Susie, what did you use to get your week? How long was the search? shaggy


----------



## susieq (Feb 20, 2006)

Shaggy,
Used our 2006 week at the Bay Voyage. Paid the maint. fees in Sept '05, and deposited shortly afterwards. Checked myself everyday (or every other day) online, and confirmed Feb. 7  for August 2007. Funny how something so far away can excite you so much!!
Sue


----------

